# Baked Pasta dish Name?



## giggler (Mar 17, 2012)

Looking for Name of baked pasta dish..

I thought it was like Pasticci or something, Pastatechi..?

I thought there was a recipe here some months back, Luca maybe..

I think it is like lasagne, but with tube pasta..

Thanks, Eric Austin Tx.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 17, 2012)

*Sicilian Baked Pastas*

There are many Sicilian baked pastas. Pasticci, which actually translates to meat pie and is just one of them. 

It is not a specific dish, "it is a genre of dishes cooked with the method of baking macaroni with tomato sauce and sausage or meat or eggplant etcetra in oven."

Have a nice 17th. 
M. Cintrano


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 17, 2012)

giggler said:


> Looking for Name of baked pasta dish..
> 
> I thought it was like Pasticci or something, Pastatechi..?
> 
> ...



You can go through Luca's posts and look for the recipe.  Go to his public profile, click on STATISTICS then click FIND ALL POSTS...


----------



## Merlot (Mar 17, 2012)

Pastitsio?


----------



## Cerise (Mar 17, 2012)

_Pastitsio_, sometimes spelled _Pastichio_, p_asticcio di pasta_, _lasagne al forno_.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 17, 2012)

A timballo perhaps ... I bake pastas with varying ingreidents all the time ... for example the rigatoni gorgonzola timballo in pastas section ... 

I have an Italian dicitionary specialising in gastro culinary vocab and there are several names which could apply -- it depends on ingredients and added to the genre word. 

Interesting post. Margi. thanx.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 17, 2012)

Ground beef and bechamel white sauce, baked with macaroni in oven instead of lasagne sheets and it is also made in Greece too. 

It is a Sicilian dish called patitsio. 

Margi.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 18, 2012)

sounds like a baked ziti or rigatoni.

need more info.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 18, 2012)

*Pasticciata*

Good morning,

I believe the dish you are looking for is Pasticciata, which has many various versions throughout Italia, and originated from the Greeks ... 

Have a nice Sunday. 

Margi.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Mar 20, 2012)

giggler said:


> Looking for Name of baked pasta dish..
> I thought it was like Pasticci or something, Pastatechi..?
> I thought there was a recipe here some months back, Luca maybe..
> I think it is like lasagne, but with tube pasta..



Like Margi and the other friends said, In Italy we have many recipes which are called "pasticcio di pasta" or "pasta pasticciata", which generally combine some pasta with other ingredients, basically to use some leftovers. They are usually baked recipes.
And about the tube pasta, here is a kind of pasta used for baked pasta recipes (they are called ziti or candele) which I just digged from my pantry:









Margi Cintrano said:


> Good morning,
> I believe the dish you are looking for is Pasticciata, which has many various versions throughout Italia, and originated from the Greeks...



Another good reason to love the ancient Greeks!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 20, 2012)

*Ciao Luca:  Fab Photo & Gorgeous Pasta Variety*

WOW ... now Luca, that is some awesome tubular macaroni ... 

What is your secret recipe for these Tubular Macaroni ? Is this a Pavia variety of pasta ? 

Grazie for posting,
Margi


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Mar 20, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> WOW ... now Luca, that is some awesome tubular macaroni ...
> 
> What is your secret recipe for these Tubular Macaroni ? Is this a Pavia variety of pasta ?
> 
> ...



No, it's a southern Italy specialty, they like baked pasta more then us Northeners. And I've been wondering for about 2 years how to cook this beautiful pasta. Basically, I hate the idea to break it in pieces to use it... I think I'll try a sort of vincisgrassi+candela pasta marriage, let's hope for the best!


----------

